# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  frases para magos

## PabloAmira

hola...
tengo una duda, algun libro o dvd, que ayude con frases para amenizar un juego de magia??
como por ejemplo, "se donde vas a parar, asi que piensa la palabra ALTO, y yo leo tu mente, y se donde pararas, asi te paso una carta", por ejemplo para un forzaje
entienden la idea ;D?? 
gracias , adios

----------


## JaumeBF

En mi opiniñon: Imaginación. Seguro que será lo que se adapte mejor a tu juego.

----------


## Rafa505

http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...?keywords=gags

----------


## ignoto

Le veo una pega.

Vamos a suponer que salgo yo a escena pegando gritos con coletas y la cara pintada.
Señalo a un pobre suj..., o sea a un voluntario del público y digo:
"Rostro pálido con cara de pingüino ser voluntario por voluntad de Manitú."
Por algún extraño motivo, la gente se rie.

Ahora sales tú (por poner un ejemplo) con un traje gris y camisa de algodón. Adelantas la mano con la palma hacia arriba y con tu mejor sonrisa dices:
 "Rostro pálido con cara de pingüino ser voluntario por voluntad de Manitú."
Por algún extraño motivo, la gente piensa que necesitas volver al parvulario.



Vale, es un tanto exremado pero es importante entender que las frases que a uno le van bien no van a funcionar necesariamente con otro.

Además, Aldo Colombini ya tiene publicados cuatro libritos con ese tipo de frases.

Es cierto que para lo que te dan es un atraco a mano armada (armada con bombas atómicas) pero ya existe eso publicado y no estoy muy seguro de si vale la pena añadir mas tonterías al acervo popular.
Por cierto, ya existen al menos dos hilos al respecto.

Son antíguos, pero existen.

----------


## PabloAmira

gracias una vez +

----------


## Noelia

Yo me compré el primero de Aldo Colombini y te ríes un rato. Son chistes. Algunos te los puedes adaptar a tu espectáculo, pero no te esperes nada del otro mundo.     :roll:

----------


## carlossicilia

de aldo colombini , ¿creo que hay varios libros? ¿cual recomendariais?

----------


## daniganyo

CUal te recomendamos para que??

Especifica un "poco" mas

----------


## wydx

pues yo creo que eso va con la personalidad de cada uno, a lo mejor tomas una frase de otro y bien como dice ignoto das mucho la nota porque no te pega nada, asi que adapta tu personalidad a tus comentarios y deja fluir tu mente. 

Be water my friend.

----------


## quiquem

coincido plenamente con el mensaje de Ignoto (sobre todo con la opinion sobre el libro de Aldo Colombini) si no tienes el estilo para ser gracioso mejor no lo seas y si tenes que leer un libro para ser simpatico mejor buscate contar una historia o algo que te salga naturalmente sino siempre se vera forzado y eso se transmite....busca cual es el mensaje que queres transmitir y buscale el mejor discurso para tu personaje. no te olvides que la magia siempre debe ir por delante.

----------


## Noelia

> coincido plenamente con el mensaje de Ignoto (sobre todo con la opinion sobre el libro de Aldo Colombini) si no tienes el estilo para ser gracioso mejor no lo seas y si tenes que leer un libro para ser simpatico mejor buscate contar una historia o algo que te salga naturalmente sino siempre se vera forzado y eso se transmite....busca cual es el mensaje que queres transmitir y buscale el mejor discurso para tu personaje. no te olvides que la magia siempre debe ir por delante.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo he estado leyendo el libro de Aldo Colombini de Gags para el escenario, y la verdad es que hay MUCHOS chistes que yo no podría usar, quizás sobre todo porque está enfocado hacia el hombre y yo soy una mujer. Por otro lado si no te salen decir gracietas...mejor ni lo intentes, porque te puedes poner nervioso y fastidiarlo todo.

----------


## ernestomisterio

Estoy deacuerdo que lo mejor que podemos utilizar es nuestra imaginación y creatividad, de todas maneras estos libritos de Aldo Colombini están muy bien, aunque muchos de los chistes y gags no son suyos y son de toda la vida.




> de aldo colombini , ¿creo que hay varios libros? ¿cual recomendariais?


Pero si sólo quieres comprar uno de los 4 libros yo recomiendo el 4º. Porque es una especie de recopilación de los 3 anteriores y además tiene los gags clasificados para usar en momentos concretos (presentaciones, si no te aplauden, si suena un móvil, si un espectador está nervioso, etc.)

----------


## Flojo

Si todo el que llega a ser mago tiene que repetir las mismas frases, a donde vamos a parar!!! Create tu espectaculo. Esta bien que te fijes en las ideas de otros, y que realices los juegos incluso igual de bien, pero usa al menos tus propias palabras. Si no, yo creo que acabaras harto de la magia, porque te supondra aprender de memoria textos y textos.

----------


## Ewok

> Si todo el que llega a ser mago tiene que repetir las mismas frases, a donde vamos a parar!!! Create tu espectaculo


Completamente de acuerdo. Chapeau!

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Es cierto que los libritos son un atraco a mano armada. Yo se los compré directamente a Colombini en su última conferencia en Granada (el año pasado). Ofrecía los cuatro en lote y pagabas tres (creo), y aún así era un atraco. Pero también es cierto que te ríes un rato leyéndolos.

Vienen bien estructurados, y son aprovechables para un momento determinado. Aunque es cierto que algunas de las frases que vienen, si yo las utilizara, creo que me matarían a guantazos.

Las salidas para fallos son buenas, y también las salidas para interrupciones y algunos tipos de espectadores. Incluso las salidas por si un juego falla. Recuerdo que al poco de leerlos tuve un fallo en un juego y solo se me ocurrió una de las frases que había leído. La solté y todo el mundo se partió de risa. No es que esté orgulloso, pero fue una experiencia.

Respecto al tema de no copiar a otros, es verdad. De hecho no se debe copiar a otros magos.... o quizás tiene alguna excepción. Ascanio comenta en su libro primero que la fase de imitación es normal al principio y hasta necesaria. Hasta que uno vuela con alas propias no vienen mal un par de empujoncillos, y un par de lecciones.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Marco Antonio

Sacando un poco de contexto el post... las mejores frases las he disfrutado de la mano de Pepe en su libro "52 amantes a traves del espejo"

abrazos

----------


## Goreneko

Yo las mejores frases, de Morrison el Magnífico (Maverick el Tahúr).

Tengo entendido que da clases de magia humorística en la Escuela Tamariz (no me llaméis flipao).

Cómo me gustaría que este hombre sacara un libro teórico...

----------

